
The Right Way to Manage Secrets in AWS - rbranson
https://segment.com/blog/the-right-way-to-manage-secrets/
======
bdcravens
Been running with this same setup in ECS for a few months now. We also
partition by environment (in the key name), which works well with a minimal
.env, and makes it super easy to manage/revoke credentials (as opposed to
distributing .env files to team members and keep those up to date)

